
Rich City, Poor City: How Housing Supply Drives Regional Economic Inequality - jseliger
http://www.trulia.com/blog/trends/rich-city-poor-city/
======
lpcrealmadrid
not a real estate guy but: a) high-speed rail b/t metro areas could change the
game here. I live in NYC but would very quickly move to Philly if commuting
wasn't too much of a hassle b) what would "growth hacking" for cities look
like? there are a lot of attractive cities in the US that struggle to steal
people who are on the fence between staying in Bay Area/NYC or going somewhere
else

